# Review of Season Premier



## Darin

Post all conversation about the premier here.


----------



## skid row

Lots of drama again.:deadhorse:

Wonder why is was on at 11:00 AM est. Thought it aired on monday night.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Won't be able to see it till 3 am Tuesday when I wake up...I hit the rack early during the week.


----------



## Darin

skid row said:


> Lots of drama again.:deadhorse:
> 
> Wonder why is was on at 11:00 AM est. Thought it aired on monday night.



I was wondering about that. I thought I was watching an episode I hadn't seen.
Darin


----------



## slowp

My review of the new episode? Thumbs and Toes down. Too much jerking around with the camera. Nobody last fall, what with all the experienced unemployed loggers would have hired one of those...Southern Collyfonians unless maybe, he was a relation. He looks like an actor. 

No yarder engineer would send a choked log back down the hill by accident.
Maybe if he was sleeping? He should have easily seen it as he was raising the carriage to send it back down.

The narrator said that two whistles was stop? Not around here. One short is stop.

Are Ryegards using a West Coaster yarder? The glimpses of it looked like the one that was set up down here. 

Looks like a season of lots more yelling, crashing and breaking things. Not much logging.


----------



## tomtrees58

its ok the boat guy got to go tom trees


----------



## MIspecial

Why waste expensive tv minutes on that joker? Didn't look like a very well thought out operation. I think that the outboard might need some work!


----------



## Rescue1

We should start a poll and guess what mental condition besides stupidity that 
S & S guy has. Omg what an idiot, and if he yelled "Howard" one more time I was gonna take a plane trip out west to choke the dummy. But I digress, not too bad of an episode though. Would like to have seen more saw work. 

P.S.- If brownings son is reading this, stop being a b!tch and quit whining. Your dad can work circles around you with one hand,literally.


----------



## redprospector

I watched it all last season. There was a lot of Holywood BS, but I figured it was better than what ever else was on.
I struggled through the premier tonight, probably be watching The Batchelor, or Dancing with the Stars, or whatever it is the wife likes to watch next week. Not too impressive.

Andy


----------



## hkmp5s

HOWARD!
I would drag up from there before lunch. I feel sorry for the camera crew with that guy. He's gonna get them killed.


----------



## mile9socounty

Sun Shine got his car high centered. Now thats funny. :spam:


----------



## MerleM

Lots of drama, again. Maybe even more this year than last.

My big gripe with Season 1 was the lack of "technical" info that they could be providing, yet aren't. Things like what's the standard length that they cut the logs to, maybe explain that's what the tape measure is that's hooked to the cutter's belt... how about how each log is identified with the outfit's stamp so they get credit at the mill, regardless of who trucks it there... how do the outfits actually get the jobs, bidding, etc... who owns the land they are logging on.. DNR, State Forest, Private, etc... What's the breakdown of who's getting paid what percent and how that all works.

For example, tonight when Dwayne's kid shredded his pants with the saw was the perfect opporunity to talk about sawyer's Kevlar chaps, how they work, and who wears them, who doesn't, and why. Maybe even show a demo of a pair of chaps getting tested, like on the Labonville website. There was no mention of chaps that I could hear... Probably because it makes it more exciting to think that the guy came that much closer to actually getting hurt.

Also - did it strike anyone as odd that when the greenhorn was hired by Rygaard that they didn't at least give him a quick list of the things he needs to bring on his first day (assuming that they wouldn't be provided). Like "..bring a hard hat, caulked boots, cotton gloves..." Seems like basic instructions you'd give to a new hire...? They all seemed shocked that he didn't show up with a hardhat and corkers.

I'll still watch it, though.


----------



## SuperDuty335

I'll watch it just to see Mike Pihl and Dwayne go off like they did in the preview.

On another note, there are so many things that could be done to prevent problems at each site. For instance the huge rotten tree (or broken tree, whatever) that was left standing at Jesse Browning's site. Guess what happened with it? It caught the carriage and broke the engine mounts. Here's some advice: Cut the crap out of the way and the logs will move up the hill easier!!! I would be a one man crew by the end of the day. I guess that's why I don't log on the west coast. Oh, and aqua man...what a joke. If the dozer is already there, which it was as far as I could tell, I would run the winch cable out to the logs and winch 'em in and be done in half an hour. I'm stressed just thinking about the show and I'm 3000 miles away...
:censored:


----------



## turnkey4099

Caught the one Sunday night, introduction of the crews, etc. Started out with the "competition" crap and went down hill from there.

More of the same old, same old.

Will still watch it, gotta have something the baitch about 

Harry K


----------



## BuddhaKat

I second the motion for technical over Hollywood contrived drama. This is supposed to be the History Channel not HBO. I mean really...Get Real! I watch these programs to learn something. I look to the History Channel, Discovery Channel, Nat. Geo, et. al. for education. If I want drama and comedy I'll watch Desperate Housewives. At least they seem to have stopped overlaying the 2 cycle motor sound when the feller/buncher is cutting.

I don't even want to watch the underwater guys. They're just a death waiting to happen.

So AxMen producers, if you want to know what I think, I think I won't be telling the wife we can't go out to dinner on Monday nights because my program is on. Sure, I'll watch it if I can, but I'm probably not going to go out of my way. Let's see what next week brings I guess.


----------



## Rescue1

You guys bring up excellent points. I always wondered what that thing was tied to them and all the other things you metioned. I think they did say the word "chaps" but your right no explanation of same. I also find it funny that in the close up scenes they show an in perfect condition Oregon bar. Now I thought most pros use stuff like the ES stihl and gb bars. I could be wrong because I am no expert but I thought Oregon wasn't the best for pro use. Seems like a show sponsor to me.


----------



## JJay03

Like others said too much drama gets annoying. I also realize logging is not the safest job but are those guys trying to be unsafe? I would be scared to work with most of them. Its all just put on for TV I think.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

I've noticed both Oregon and Windsor bars.....yes, they should have gone into MUCH greater detail about chaps...I don't start the saw without them on anymore, especially after seeing that incident.


----------



## EzTrbo

DVR'ed it last night but did get to see the last 15 mins or so. I'll take the other side on the Jesse B case. I think his dad puts alot of pressure on him, to succeed and to step up in the business. I also see that he is the type that hates screwing up and is a worry wart about it, get nervous when others are watching his every move and documenting it for thousands of tv viewers. Yeah he could quit B!tiching as much as he does but I also think that the tv crews could cut the kid a lil slack, remember they are up there EVERY single day with those guys during filming and there are lots and lots of cutting, and pasting going on in the edit room(have to make DRAMA for the viewers). I'm not saying he can't change a bit but I also belive that OP takes EVERY single bad day in the course of the filming and crams them into each episode. 

Trbo


----------



## smokechase II

*AxMen Education*

Did you ever have an instructor who focused on how not to do something?


----------



## weimedog

I think two things come to mind when reviewing the season premier..

First is who's the audience...its not the professionals. Its everyone else. The pro's don't have time for the interpersonal stuff. They want to see a industry documentary about their competition and technical documentary about the equipment. The rest of us are looking for entertainment and a way to escape the doldrums of suburbia and city life ...wanting to have a taste of another world without the risk.

Second is is this entertaining enough to see episode two? I think it is.

Me? I enjoyed it. Light enough to be fun and get the rest of the family to watch. I certainly will watch the rest. I think with a little tweak here and there this could spark and interest in the equipment and be a way for manufacturers to both sell products but also grow a hobby/sport.

Suggestions? Go watch "On Any Sunday" as well. That was a good mix for the general audience. Look what that did for off road riding.

Maybe have an episode or two following the timber sports circuit and let the manufacturers get a stake with both the competition and techy bits on those saws..start a little exposure the guys who mod the saws as well and the manufacturers will see the opportunity for them as well.


----------



## mtfallsmikey

smokechase II said:


> Did you ever have an instructor who focused on how not to do something?



I did...it was my Dad. First time I ever cleaned an oil furnace...got finished up, Dad told me to open the combustion chamber access door, and watch to make sure it lit off, he would flip the switch on....it blew smoke/soot in my face...Dad asked me if I learned anything from that. Keep your face away from the opening when you start one up!


----------



## KD57

I'm not a PNW logger, but a normal day-to-day crew couldn't possibly be that unprepared for work. Did they just dramatize it for TV? Seems to me there was no pre-planning, no back up equipment, and not much thought on what to do if things go wrong. Why don't they use 2 way radios for down hill communication? 
And the aqua dude, geez..launch a new barge and the motor won't run? No back-up motor either, plus a piddly 35 hp no less. I dunno...it beats watching the bachelor, but I thought it might have a little more sincerity and less reality TV type drama. Seems to me all they did was cuss at each other for something going wrong, that shouldn't have happened in the first place.


----------



## sawyerloggingon

2 way radios are unreliable, lots of noise in yarder,static etc, to much of a chance for a miscommunication.When I 1st started hooking we used hand signals, then radios,then talkie tooters. Tooting works best! Chap thing irritated me,10 seconds would of been well spent to describe what they are. Green horn was an obvious plant for drama, lots of experienced loggers out of work to choose from. All in all very dissapointing typical hollywood BS.That being said I'll continue to watch,I just love watching trees fall, logs being skidded,big equipment working,trucks going up and down the road.You'd think a lifetime of this would sour me but apparently not.


----------



## thejdman04

I agree the aqua man needs to go. J brownings son needs to go along with EVERYONE ELSE on that hill. I realize he has a ton of pressure on him, and is new but if I had him workin with an experienced crew and the best of the best equipment and not one person on that hill saw that tree was going to be in the way they all need to be fired. I would be a one man crew by the end of the day. Stuff happens, no doubt, but when stupid carless, obvious things are costing me thousands of dollars, to have my crew run a hundreds of thousands of dollars machine into a tree? What did the tree jump in front of the skyline or did the skyline jump in front of the tree


----------



## Slick

I'm no logger but none of what I'm seeing surprises me...I'm in the custom car fabrication business and have several friends who have been on everything from Overhaulin', Pimp My Ride, etc etc and everything being mentioned here happens on those shows also....I could find posts on automotive forums where shop owners talking nearly word for word the same comments as professionals here are saying...different industry, same type TV show  I still watch them all though...don't like the drama but I like watching people build cars and cut down tress  but none of it is "reality".


----------



## mile9socounty

All I got to saw is after a 6 pack of Hamms pounders. The season premier was funnier than hell. Sun Shine got his car high centered. But that's not the same road the log trucks are using is it? Or where Dustin cut his chaps? Even I saw how much pressure that was under. Just ease the tip of the bar and make a 3 way cut to relieve the pressure.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

be thankfull you have 3 show's to watch now.every one makes mistakes suck it up put on your big girl panties and watch the show's. it's called entertainment a show with no drama and everything running smooth wood be so boring every one wood complain about that also.


----------



## zipper1081

*Jesse Browning is a BABY*

Ok Here is my 2 cents...... The under water guys look like pure dip sh-ts.I hope the local coast guard dont see this. 
Some one needs to SMACK the Piss out of Jesse Browning." Will you please turn the cameras off I am having a bad day" I hope his dad watches this show so he can see how his son acts when he is not around. I got 2 words for him SPOILED BRAT !!!!!
That greenhorn is going to get killed!!!
Dwayne with Pihl logging I think is about the best one on the show. I dont think he is putting on a act. J. Browning comes in 2nd. 

By the way I like yhe show.


----------



## weimedog

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> be thankfull you have 3 show's to watch now.every one makes mistakes suck it up put on your big girl panties and watch the show's. it's called entertainment a show with no drama and everything running smooth wood be so boring every one wood complain about that also.




 yep.....:fart:.....opcorn:.....


----------



## Zodiac45

I thought it was pretty funny too be honest. The look on the kids face when asked about a hardhat was priceless. The aqua guy is hoot too! It there anything he didn't smash that barge into?


----------



## mtfallsmikey

Geez.....I kinda like Aqua Man....a unique kind of freak!


----------



## tomtrees58

Dwayne with Pihl logging I think is about the best one on the show. I dont think he is putting on a act. J. Browning comes in 2nd. :agree2:tom trees

By the way I like yhe show.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mtfallsmikey

*Hey mile9socounty:*

Dunno if I ever axed ya before...can you still get Hamm's?....
It's been years since I've seen it here.


----------



## AOD

I'd like them to focus a little on Jimmy's milling setup, they showed it for a second and that was it, it's pretty cool how he does everything with those logs.


----------



## mile9socounty

mtfallsmikey said:


> Dunno if I ever axed ya before...can you still get Hamm's?....
> It's been years since I've seen it here.



Of course I can still get Hamms. Its my #1 beer. I wouldn't want to drink anything else. Unless someone else is buying.


----------



## tlandrum

anyone notice that two of stumpbranch logging guys were on the show. one was working for pihl and one for j.m. browning.i wonder if stumpbranch went under?


----------



## Jkebxjunke

my comments... 
1. jesse browning... jeeze man ... your dad will out-live you is you dont calm down... 
2. the water logging... looks like the 3 stooges logging company
3. so-cal sunshine boy is woefully unprepared... now I do put some blame on his boss when he hired him that he should have spelled out what equipment he needed and that he should either have a truck to get to work or hitch a ride with one of the others. no way a car is going to make it up there.


----------



## stinkbait

I think that the water logging is a joke. It seemed like it was the first time that crew had ever been on the water. They were so unprepared.

And as for the Browning crew, I saw the tree before they even ramed it with their equipment. I was like it was a planned screw up. After he hit the tree the first time they should have removed it, but they just rammed it again until they got by it.

I feel sorry for the new guy. Seems to me he was really uninformed. And why would he have to drive to the site. Wouldn't it make more sense for the crew members to have a meeting spot and everyone head to the site together.

I still like the show because it's about the only thing on TV where I can see some saws at work. I also like watching the guys fall trees and pick up on things they are doing wrong.


----------



## sullyj

I just finished watching the premiere and the only suggestion would be to dedicate an entire show to the underwater crew. Holy crap was that great!
"I am the first underwater logger in the Northwest." Well no ####. It was a miracle no one was killed.


----------



## JJay03

They should of talked a bout the equipment more I agree on that too. Looks like only 1 of the crews were using husky's rest were stihl. Oh and the new guy driving to the site in his car lol.


----------



## smokechase II

*I agree*

*"Dwayne with Phil logging I think is about the best one on the show. I don’t think he is putting on an act. J. Browning comes in 2nd."*

================

I just regret the immeasurable loss of Saw 4 Hire. Strictly from a professional comparison basis.

-----------

I'm holding out for the guy puking in the BC trees (on Heli-logging), to measure up to Dwayne or Mr. Browning. Hey, he produces, has issues and speaks his mind.

The bad thing about the heli-logger show is that they are more competent and in the most challenging job. I don't care that they waste all that timber, (tree tops - a lot of wood - with no slash treatment) on a modern sensitive rape of Canada. 

==============

I would appreciate it when they get a barber chair on AxMen if they could at least show the stump. I want a 3 frame shot of the face/chair from a right angle. I can hit the pause. Please..........


----------



## stinkbait

> I would appreciate it when they get a barber chair on AxMen if they could at least show the stump.



Yeah! I saw that in one of the clips last night. Pretty scary.


----------



## Mntn Man

I have gotten to the age where I absolutely would not work for a foul mouthed, hot-headed, whiney, cry baby. If I had a boss act like most of those jerks, he would immediately be an ex-boss. I had a step-dad that acted like that and have decided that nothing is worth being tongue-lashed on a daily basis. Life's too short. I wouldn't even get mad at them, just shake my head and move on. Some folks can get their point across a lot better with just a few words. 

I enjoyed the aqua-man. What a lovable loser. When I am having a hard time getting something done, I can just think of him and chuckle. I wish they would have shown his mill more, also.

Also, I have had too much of the narrator. I was sick of him after Ice Road Truckers. He's no Mike Rowe!

Will continue to watch the show, though.


----------



## weimedog

Looks like the show is a success! Bet we toss this around for the entire season and rerun's ... 
I think there is something to that "Aqua Loggers" name....we have (another board member) around here with the same name...same presentation...and just as knarly around the edges.... is a 3rd generation logger turned municipality employee because he's all broken up. They even look related. I would bet they are just as agile in the water as well..the one here would get stuck on the bottom and need that winch to get him out! (J.S. if your reading this..you KNOW its true)


----------



## Grande Dog

Can you say nepotism? No way Browning's kid has that position if it wasn't for his last name. I'm not saying this is the first, or last time it's happened. It's one thing to be manager at your family's fast food franchise but, when peoples lives are at stake, it's crazy. The kid driving to the show in his car. I kept waiting for him to catch the crummy. I guess I just hate to see credibility of the logging industry being sold off for entertainment. I'll take a chill pill now and crawl back under the porch now.


----------



## Gologit

Grande Dog said:


> Can you say nepotism? No way Browning's kid has that position if it wasn't for his last name. I'm not saying this is the first, or last time it's happened. It's one thing to be manager at your family's fast food franchise but, when peoples lives are at stake, it's crazy. The kid driving to the show in his car. I kept waiting for him to catch the crummy. I guess I just hate to see credibility of the logging industry being sold off for entertainment. I'll take a chill pill now and crawl back under the porch now.



The "credibility of the logging industry being sold off for entertainment" statement was spot on.

Out here most of us know better than to buy into the inaccuracies and hype the show tries to pass off as the reality of logging. The other 90% of the population takes the show as it's presented...and that's a damn shame.

I don't care if it's "entertainment"...the show spits on something I've spent my whole life doing.


----------



## LANNY

Mr producer, please tell your camera crew to shut up. You better get a lot of video on aqua logger, he's not going to last long. Leave Jesse alone he has enough problems already. And please , please, somebody take that California kid under their wing before he gets killed.Go Dewayne...Lanny


----------



## smokechase II

*Exposure can solve problems*

Loud mouthed supervisors and foul mouthed employees aside, there could be a purpose to all of this 'entertainment' TV.

There is no consistent training-testing-journeyman-certification process for timber operations in most of the US. Having a certified arborist on-site is not a requirement.

A body of evidence is being built up in the general population those would be good ideas.

Also that loggers/arborists are not suitable for dating ones daughter.


----------



## BuddhaKat

You would think they would/could learn from the numbers. Meerkat Mannor. 1st season, intense! 2nd season, intense! Was it the 3rd season when they got rid of Sean as the narrator and replaced him with Sigourney Weaver? They went all Hollywood with the narrative and started injecting crap about one rat falling in love with another. What a bunch of nonsense. That program started out as an extremely interesting documentary and was riveting, right up until some idiot thought they could get better ratings if they completely skewed it from what made it interesting. It took one season to kill it.

Same happened to The Deadliest Catch. One of the toughest jobs on Earth. Manly men, fighting the elements to make a living, or just to stay alive. I couldn't wait until that show came on. All the yelling, screaming, and petty nonsense was going on was when I would leave to go take a leak. Where's that program now? It was the job that was interesting. It was the true grit these guys displayed that kept me glued to the screen. When it degraded to being about nothing more than yelling and screaming, I quit watching.

One thing I would suggest to the producers is to hire a technical consultant with lots of years on the ground, and then listen to him. When the tree barberchaired my eyes nearly popped out, and then it was gone. Stupid statements like "The first logs are coming", and then cutting to a landing with a weeks worth of logs sitting on it didn't go unnoticed.

So the best suggestion I can make (still), is to Get Real! I'm not saying that sarcastically, I'm saying it figuratively. Constructively. The show appears phony.


----------



## pickwood

I agree about the Aqua loggers- what a bunch of inexperienced people- you can tell the diver hasnt dived much, that fella is going to hurt himself. No offense to you West Coast guys, but I have to ask" Do the dumbest guys on the crew run the yarders?". Taking the log back down the hill-of course that guy tried to blame it on the yard guy- someone should tell him that he is responsible for the yarder ops! And the other operator slams the cart into the stump multiple times- you could see that coming 5 minutes before it happened-it looked fairly new too. On our crew those guys would be long gone! Best of luck to that newbie- that crew set him up for failure and he will be lucky not to get hurt. I wish Mr Brrowning good luck- his kid is the verge of blowing his top- those camera guy wll stick around him because he is good for the ratings.


----------



## JeffL

Is that aqua logger mentally handicapped? He jumps in the river 100 feet from a log, only to wait out the tide a few hours, dive back in, only to set the rope 2 feet below the surface. You could have done it faster with a canoe and a stick to push a running bowline over the end of it.

I'm surprised he didnt drown, guy can hardly swim.


----------



## sprung22

I watched some of the previews of season 2 on History Channel's website and am still glad I dont own a TV...


----------



## Rookie1

In no particular order.
Nice to see Dewayne and son back
Greenhorn on Rygaards crew is hokey hollyweird bull.
S&S Logging doesnt belong on AXMEN. He belongs on his own show with all the footage you can cram into an hour show. Dont forget outakes!
Wheres Stump Branch at? I love Melvin and his junk. He just keeps diggin.
Can do without loadcount. Who cares,Its not a race against each other.
opcorn:


----------



## kbiv

I was slightly hammered when it came on, but it seemed like J Browning was wearing Stump Branch suspenders??, oh well back to the booze...


----------



## treebilly

don't really like the show, but Dwane has got to be the best. that let me do my job or KMA attitude is great. I don`t think he would be any different off camera. What a beaut. Other than him , what a bunch of whiners. I`m sorry if I offend any of you loggers but my wife don`t [email protected]#h that much.


----------



## treebilly

by the way, a bit tipsy myself. me and uncle jack are hanging out


----------



## forestryworks

i love how sunshine boy got his car stuck and "walked" to the landing.

apparently it took him an hour and a half...

i guess no one drives on the road he was on.

just goes to show ya it's scripted, for the most part anyways.


----------



## SuperDuty335

Rygaard did themselves a disservice by hiring that actor. They lost all credibility with me by allowing someone like that on their site; especially without instructing him on PPE. When it comes down to it, logging is a reality where real things happen and there is no place for an actor on site. 
I still like Mike Pihl and old man Jay Browning. Overall I do like the show because of the logging aspect of it minus the boo crap.

Dwayne should have his own show...:chainsawguy:


----------



## Orange Hill

Somebody put a safety line on that aqua logger so he can get yanked out from under a log when he gets mucked in. It will eliminate the Coast Guard from dragging the river with hooks. A $100 a square foot is questionable, and his sissy assed comment about being the forth generation logger who has given up raping the forest like his ancestors, give me a break hippie. Also find a new helper, your son ate too many lead chips as a toddler. 

Much respect for Jay Browning.

I too am a bit ripped at the mo. We need a drunk icon. I will watch more, but have actually learned things on Heli-loggers, nothing yet on Axmen.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Dwayne needs his own show... him and his son can run circles around most of them... except maybe Jay... and somebody change jesses diaper.. please?


----------



## slowp

pickwood said:


> I agree about the Aqua loggers- what a bunch of inexperienced people- you can tell the diver hasnt dived much, that fella is going to hurt himself. No offense to you West Coast guys, but I have to ask" Do the dumbest guys on the crew run the yarders?". Taking the log back down the hill-of course that guy tried to blame it on the yard guy- someone should tell him that he is responsible for the yarder ops! And the other operator slams the cart into the stump multiple times- you could see that coming 5 minutes before it happened-it looked fairly new too. On our crew those guys would be long gone! Best of luck to that newbie- that crew set him up for failure and he will be lucky not to get hurt. I wish Mr Brrowning good luck- his kid is the verge of blowing his top- those camera guy wll stick around him because he is good for the ratings.



Sending that log back down the hill had to be staged. I've never heard of it being done by accident. Most yarder ENGINEERS are guys who are older, and have worked their way up. They take the job very seriously--they can really screw up and hurt people if they don't. 

The reason I'm saying it was staged is that the yarder engineer will either raise the skyline, or bring in the skid line so the chokers are not dragging on the ground going down. That would be when you'd see that log raising up. The skyline needs to be unslacked to get the carriage (the pulley thingie) down the hill using gravity to get there.

In reality, the yarder engineer would see that log and slack off and put it on the landing again to be unhooked. Lots of times, a multi log turn has to be slacked off and on after arrival on the landing so the chaser can get it unhooked. On steep ground with tight landings, the shovel operator might grab the turn to stabilize it so it can be unhooked safely. 

*DON'T CONFUSE THIS SHOW WITH REALITY*.


----------



## sawyerloggingon

I have to agree with slowp, alot of times you can't get all the chokers unhooked. Theres no way in hell the yarder engineer could raise the skyline and not notice theres still a log attached. It's kind of right in front of his face.One more staged drama thing like that I may boycott this show, it's getting rediculous.


----------



## Zodiac45

AOD said:


> I'd like them to focus a little on Jimmy's milling setup, they showed it for a second and that was it, it's pretty cool how he does everything with those logs.



It's a Logosol that he's using. An older M5 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Sending that log back down the hill had to be staged. I've never heard of it being done by accident. Most yarder ENGINEERS are guys who are older, and have worked their way up. They take the job very seriously--they can really screw up and hurt people if they don't.
> 
> The reason I'm saying it was staged is that the yarder engineer will either raise the skyline, or bring in the skid line so the chokers are not dragging on the ground going down. That would be when you'd see that log raising up. The skyline needs to be unslacked to get the carriage (the pulley thingie) down the hill using gravity to get there.
> 
> In reality, the yarder engineer would see that log and slack off and put it on the landing again to be unhooked. Lots of times, a multi log turn has to be slacked off and on after arrival on the landing so the chaser can get it unhooked. On steep ground with tight landings, the shovel operator might grab the turn to stabilize it so it can be unhooked safely.
> 
> *DON'T CONFUSE THIS SHOW WITH REALITY*.



Well said.


----------



## Highclimber OR

What is everyone talking about? Of course there is going to be more drama than sawing this is a made for TV show. The crew probably sat down with them and told them to "Ham" it up for ratings. I too would really like to see more actual logging but my expectation level is low considering. I do think J.M.'s son is a whiner and I'm not sure if that is a generational thing since most in mine don't work worth a s#%@ and if they do they ##### like a woman during menstruation. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## cherrycutter

*kickback*

I couldn't actually see the kickback that happened. When the saw was on the ground it was still running and there was no fibers from his supposed chaps tangled in the clutch cover. Besides if you rip S**t up that bad your going to be bleeding at least a little. I don't buy that whole thing. What happened to Stump branch and Gustafson.


----------



## Orange Hill

cherrycutter said:


> I couldn't actually see the kickback that happened. When the saw was on the ground it was still running and there was no fibers from his supposed chaps tangled in the clutch cover. Besides if you rip S**t up that bad your going to be bleeding at least a little. I don't buy that whole thing. What happened to Stump branch and Gustafson.



:agree2: The way they showed the branch with the camera right before he cut it showed that it was a set up. My girlfriend would not go straight into a branch that was bent back on itself. And the way they hid the camera in the branches behind him right before it happened. Clear shot of the branch and then suddenly the view is obscured. Also how many layers was he wearing and the cuts looked too clean in the layers of jeans.


----------



## turnkey4099

sawyerloggingon said:


> I have to agree with slowp, alot of times you can't get all the chokers unhooked. Theres no way in hell the yarder engineer could raise the skyline and not notice theres still a log attached. It's kind of right in front of his face.One more staged drama thing like that I may boycott this show, it's getting rediculous.



Jeeze man! *EVERY* one of the incidents are staged!! If you think otherwise, calculate the odds of a camera just happening to be in the right spot, focused in the right area and running at the right time.

Harry K


----------



## BuddhaKat

Weren't there a couple of errant trees that happened to fall right on top of a well protected camera?


----------



## Rookie1

slowp said:


> *DON'T CONFUSE THIS SHOW WITH REALITY*.



I like that signature. It would be nice to get the viewers to realize its not real logging.I dont see why it has to be Hollywooded up to be interesting.


----------



## themechanic

turnkey4099 said:


> Jeeze man! *EVERY* one of the incidents are staged!! If you think otherwise, calculate the odds of a camera just happening to be in the right spot, focused in the right area and running at the right time.
> 
> Harry K




Im with you guys the t bar has gotta be sucked back up to the sheave before shipping it back, but that yarder engineer looked severly tweaked through all of last season and judging by the beginning of this season same deal... Also why the hell does baby Jesse get a new carriage and yarder setup for his side !!! Oh well it a nice setup though


----------



## Hlakegollum

MIspecial said:


> Why waste expensive tv minutes on that joker? Didn't look like a very well thought out operation. I think that the outboard might need some work!



That was the saddest boat operation I have ever seen!


----------



## rtrsam

smokechase II said:


> Loud mouthed supervisors and foul mouthed employees aside, there could be a purpose to all of this 'entertainment' TV.
> 
> *There is no consistent training-testing-journeyman-certification process for timber operations in most of the US. Having a certified arborist on-site is not a requirement.*
> A body of evidence is being built up in the general population those would be good ideas.
> 
> Also that loggers/arborists are not suitable for dating ones daughter.



I think you captured it right there. The TLC show "Heli-Loggers" shows a bunch of the same "types" of guys in their operations, young, tough, hard working. But the skill level and professional aproach they have to their jobs is night and day. Maybe it's just Canada, maybe it's the supporting a $20,000 an hour helicopter (about one bad day and you'd be broke and out of business). Or maybe it's that one show is edited for entertainment more and one more for light hearted education.

In California logging the Hispanic community is getting to be pretty well-represented on many operations, curious to see it ain't that way up north...

It is fun to watch Ax-Men just to listen to the exchanges between the guys working though:

"Woppie and Poppie went to Hollywood in a jalopy"
"What the ****'s a jalopy?"
"An old piece of **** car."
"Oh. My mom had one of those."

I've spent my life working on crews, working with crews, and that sort of thing is the stuff that goes on all day long every day.


----------



## slowp

rtrsam said:


> In California logging the Hispanic community is getting to be pretty well-represented on many operations, curious to see it ain't that way up north...
> 
> It is fun to watch Ax-Men just to listen to the exchanges between the guys working though:
> 
> "Woppie and Poppie went to Hollywood in a jalopy"
> "What the ****'s a jalopy?"
> "An old piece of **** car."
> "Oh. My mom had one of those."
> 
> I've spent my life working on crews, working with crews, and that sort of thing is the stuff that goes on all day long every day.



The helicopter ground crew that was up here,was mostly hispanic. They were not happy to find out that I understood a lot of what they were saying. They did a good job.


----------



## themechanic

slowp said:


> The helicopter ground crew that was up here,was mostly hispanic. They were not happy to find out that I understood a lot of what they were saying. They did a good job.



Haha they love that when you play fly on the wall


----------



## shadow745

zipper1081 said:


> Ok Here is my 2 cents...... The under water guys look like pure dip sh-ts.I hope the local coast guard dont see this.
> Some one needs to SMACK the Piss out of Jesse Browning." Will you please turn the cameras off I am having a bad day" I hope his dad watches this show so he can see how his son acts when he is not around. I got 2 words for him SPOILED BRAT !!!!!
> That greenhorn is going to get killed!!!
> Dwayne with Pihl logging I think is about the best one on the show. I dont think he is putting on a act. J. Browning comes in 2nd.
> 
> By the way I like yhe show.



I agree 100%...... Jesse Browning clearly can't handle what his dad expects and he should find another career. Apparently J.M. Browning feels the same or I doubt we'd see him as much. He is out there busting his a$$ like the rest of them. A bit arrogant, but I suspect the "I plan on getting this many logs each day and I challenge the rest of you to do as good" is dramatized for TV, but you can tell after all these years Borwning is still hungry.

I also agree Dwayne for Pihl is the best on the show. He handles that saw like he sleeps with the thing. It amazes me how much skill and focus he has when cutting and he is surely not showing off for the camera. He loves what he does and does it well. I think his son could be better at it if he'd take it more seriously and stop the playing around. Don't think he was ready for that kickback. 

One more thing.... that guy running the yarder for Pihl, named something like Leland Bontrager would have to go. Don't know if he's hamming it up for the camera, but he seems like a selfish a$$hole that cares nothing about his co-workers. If he did some of those things to me I'd wrap him up in the cable and drag him up the hill like he does the logs. 

All-in-all a good show IMO. I'm not a logger, but it does make for good entertainment, much better than most of the reality bullcrap out there on TV. Best reality-type show of all-time for me was the Biker Build-Off series....

BTW, that place they all met at to face each other... was it Camp 18? Looked like an awesome place to go. Later!


----------



## themechanic

shadow745 said:


> I agree 100%...... Jesse Browning clearly can't handle what his dad expects and he should find another career. Apparently J.M. Browning feels the same or I doubt we'd see him as much. He is out there busting his a$$ like the rest of them. A bit arrogant, but I suspect the "I plan on getting this many logs each day and I challenge the rest of you to do as good" is dramatized for TV, but you can tell after all these years Borwning is still hungry.
> 
> I also agree Dwayne for Pihl is the best on the show. He handles that saw like he sleeps with the thing. It amazes me how much skill and focus he has when cutting and he is surely not showing off for the camera. He loves what he does and does it well. I think his son could be better at it if he'd take it more seriously and stop the playing around. Don't think he was ready for that kickback.
> 
> One more thing.... that guy running the yarder for Pihl, named something like Leland Bontrager would have to go. Don't know if he's hamming it up for the camera, but he seems like a selfish a$$hole that cares nothing about his co-workers. If he did some of those things to me I'd wrap him up in the cable and drag him up the hill like he does the logs.
> 
> All-in-all a good show IMO. I'm not a logger, but it does make for good entertainment, much better than most of the reality bullcrap out there on TV. Best reality-type show of all-time for me was the Biker Build-Off series....
> 
> BTW, that place they all met at to face each other... was it Camp 18? Looked like an awesome place to go. Later!



:agree2:


----------



## Burvol

slowp said:


> Sending that log back down the hill had to be staged. I've never heard of it being done by accident. Most yarder ENGINEERS are guys who are older, and have worked their way up. They take the job very seriously--they can really screw up and hurt people if they don't.
> 
> The reason I'm saying it was staged is that the yarder engineer will either raise the skyline, or bring in the skid line so the chokers are not dragging on the ground going down. That would be when you'd see that log raising up. The skyline needs to be unslacked to get the carriage (the pulley thingie) down the hill using gravity to get there.
> 
> In reality, the yarder engineer would see that log and slack off and put it on the landing again to be unhooked. Lots of times, a multi log turn has to be slacked off and on after arrival on the landing so the chaser can get it unhooked. On steep ground with tight landings, the shovel operator might grab the turn to stabilize it so it can be unhooked safely.
> 
> *DON'T CONFUSE THIS SHOW WITH REALITY*.




I think you display a great application of knowledge to shared wisdom here, and in your previous response. 

It's sad that people will look at some of these things you mentioned and never see any of the irony. 

*MAYBE THIS IS A COMEDY SHOW FOR LOGGERS!!!*

Yep!


----------



## aokpops

were is the stump branch crew ? Melvin is king


----------



## slowp

Burvol said:


> I think you display a great application of knowledge to shared wisdom here, and in your previous response.
> 
> It's sad that people will look at some of these things you mentioned and never see any of the irony.
> 
> *MAYBE THIS IS A COMEDY SHOW FOR LOGGERS!!!*
> 
> Yep!



I'll watch it as one. Interesting thing about cussing from my perspective. A friend, who taught me, and was one of the first women to go out as a logger annoyer, was comparing notes on now and the past. We have noticed that the older guys don't cuss much around us, but the younger guys do. Not that it matters, we've heard it all so much. But the older guys will apologize if they cuss. I liked the guy who cut with his brother. He'd be singing while cutting. He was so loud, you could hear him above the saw noise. They were pretty religious, so sometimes the singing was more staccato. 

Those two could probably be as entertaining as Dwayne without the bleeps.
They do use the Run Like Hell phrase though.


----------

